# Separation Studio with AccuRIP?



## LukeArtSupport (Jan 18, 2012)

I am curiouse to see if people like using Separation Studio along with AccuRIP? I personally love it, but am curious to see what others think and if anyone has any stories, suggestions, or information that might be good to know.


----------



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this combo is gods gift to screen printers. If you can use PS and AI or CD with this setup you are a force to be reckoned with. I love the vueright and accurip software.

Only problem I've had is that I put a 1200 dpi file through vueright and saved as dcs and imported in eps format to CD X5 and crashed it every time, 300 dpi, zero problems!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I test drove the combo and although good I had a few issues with colors. I test drove a lot of software and rips and used the same artwork on each made screens and printed shirts. The rip I prefer was
T-rip(also filmmaker) has variable dot which made gradients better transitions also when doing simulated process made better color even when separation studio was used. As far as the separation software separation studio was the easiest to use but at least for the 2 artwork files I used required more tweaking to get the desired results. I still am going to test drive ultraseps which was highly recommended by a member here.


----------

